# Ps 307 2 A 6es7307-1ba00-0aa0



## SPS_Neuling (8 März 2008)

Hallo,

habe obige PS 307 mit 2A vorliegen. Leider ist da kein Anschlussbild dabei.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte damit ich das PS Versorgen kann.


----------



## marlob (8 März 2008)

Soviel ich weiss, steht die Anschlussbelegung doch aufgedruckt drauf ansonsten hier gucken
 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten


----------



## SPS_Neuling (8 März 2008)

Dachte ich auch das da was aufgedruckt sein müsste, war aber leider nicht der Fall. Hab dann gegoogelt und eine Abbildung entdeckt wo das gewünschte zu erkennen war.


----------

